# shaved molding and handles- *pics*



## REIN UBEL (Jun 18, 2003)

1


----------



## REIN UBEL (Jun 18, 2003)

2


----------



## REIN UBEL (Jun 18, 2003)

3


----------



## COSitsWORTHit (Jun 21, 2003)

I bet that will be clean as hell when you are done.


----------

